# Egg share and BMI...also general advice please :)



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

We have recently had our second IUI, another bfn, been ttc for 3 years, i have PCOS. We were going to try a third IUI however we have decided to go for ES IVF instead.

I have spoken to the clinic today and they have said my BMI needs to be 33 or less. I have about 20lbs to lose so i making a start on that. I am aware that for IVF clinics usually like a BMI of 30 or less so i am just wondering if anyone has had ES with a BMI higher than 30, ideally 33?, if so did you get a BFP?.

Also, i am hoping it will take no longer than 3 months to lose the weight. That also gives me 3 months to "prepare" my body and DH too. Is there anything you did or would suggest?.

Thanks so much.

Gems

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

Sorry about your failed IUI's hun   I egg shared last year with a BMI of 32, and they didnt have a problem with it. I didnt get a BFP unfortunatly, but thats life. I am now losing weight for my next ES. I have a BMI of 30 at the moment, But I want it around 27 again.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Natalie,

Thanks hun. Oh thats ok then i was starting to worry that maybe the lady got it wrong about bmi 33, sorry for your bfn hun  . Good luck on the weight loss and for your next ES. 

xx


----------

